# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Cavity sliding doors, Corinthian or Hume.

## dansa

Hi, 
I am building an extension and I need to make a decision on the make of the cavity sliders: Corinthian or Hume.
The sliding doors will be by the kitchen, one for the laundry and one for the pantry. We want to match the sliding doors finish with the kitchen cabinetry and I would like the sliders to be as "invisible" as possible with a smooth door movement.
Any advice will be appreciated.
Thanks.

----------


## Tools

Google Euro Cavity Slider 
Tools

----------


## pharmaboy2

Neither Corinthian or  Hume.   
We went with CS cavity sliders

----------


## sol381

Been finding lately especially with the hume doors that the metal angle they use protrudes past the vertical jamb and makes it impossible to fit the architrave on flush.. poor design feature. and very annoying.

----------

